# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 9th March 2003

## squidge

Goodness me folks i forgot it is my turn to do the quiz tomorrow night.

I have to get my skates on now to get the questions done in time.  

8.30 start folks - 

Seeya there
 :Grin:

----------

